# Compte utilisateur dupliqué sur TVOs 14



## geoffbuck (18 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

TVOs 14 vient d'être installé sur mon Apple TV 4K.

La gestion des comptes utilisateurs est maintenant en place et je rencontre un problème.
Mon compte a été dupliqué.

Je dispose de 2 adresses mail différentes, 1 pour mon compte iCloud, 1 pour l'AppStore.
TVOs a donc créé 2 utilisateurs mais impossible de fusionner ces utilisateurs ou d'en supprimer un.

On me demande de gérer les utilisateurs depuis l'app Maison sur iOS mais je n'ai qu'une seule personne dans l'app Maison.

Quelqu'un a t-il rencontré ce problème également ? 
Connaissez-vous un moyen de le régler ?

Merci


----------

